# Passport Size Photos - Size and Qty?



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

How many photos needed? Size and qty? Thank you.


----------



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

Photos for what?!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Normal passport size. As many as you want - lots of places do them - Marina Mall, Mall of the Emirates etc. etc.


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, I was confusing. I am moving to Dubai next week. Have heard at least 20ea needed for residence visa, driving licence etc.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes I was told that when I moved over here and only used about 4! Bring them if you want but don't worry too much, they are easy to get here if you run out.


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

4.3 x 5.5 cms colored and clear with 80% of the face clearly visible. That's it?


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

Thx


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You need 41 and they must be exactly 44mm by 57mm or they will be rejected.


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

This was the info I was looking for. Thx.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ms Jim is funny... 

I used I think 4 pictures total. I had 20 made. But it is better to be safe and have them then need them and run out.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I brought about 24 and barely used any of them. Also, they are much cheaper out here than they were in the UK. There are that many places out here where you can have your photo taken that it is simply not worth the hassle to have them done beforehand. I also paid extra to have the photos a certain size only to discover that they could be the same size as the UK passport photos - only requirement is that they be taken against a white background.


----------

